# Wireless link aggregation not working correctly



## Dan1973 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ive set up link aggregation in failover mode as follows:

```
ifconfig_bge0="up"
ifconfig_wpi0="ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport bge0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
```

Now, the operation succeed, but the patient is dead. lagg0 works correctly in that it changes the interfaces OK but the following is happening:

A1. Boot with the Ethernet cable plugged in - the network works on the master interface.
A2. Remove the Ethernet cable. lagg0 switches to wireless. The network stops dead in its tracks, no ping reply from the gateway any more.
A3. Type `ifconfig`. The network comes back to life on wireless.
A4. If instead of `ifconfig` I plug the Ethernet back in, the network comes back to life too, back on the master.

B1. Boot with the Ethernet unplugged. The network works on wireless.
B2. Plug in the Ethernet. The network stops working but lagg0 switches to master.
B3. Unplug the Ethernet. The network does not come back, but lagg0 correctly switches to the wireless interface.
B4. If *I* type a simple `ifconfig` the wireless interfaces comes back to life and bet [the network? -- mod.] works.

Please, any ideas on how to solve this?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 12, 2013)

Try adding the first line and modifying the second one:

```
background_dhclient="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA -bgscan"
```
I don’t remember the details, but these are the only differences between your setup and mine.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2013)

```
background_dhclient="YES"
```
This is equivalent to using SYNCDHCP in rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

-bgscan disables background scanning for access points.


----------



## Dan1973 (Dec 13, 2013)

I tried the proposed changes, and the behavior is the same. It does not work properly.  I find it interesting that simply listing the interfaces with ifconfig() once the network hangs solves the problem and resumes correct operation. Any other ideas please?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks @wblock@, I remember now. Sorry @Dan1973, no suggestions, it just works here.


----------

